# Plein air umbrella



## Hunter1 (Jun 7, 2020)

I have been reading why to use an umbrella for painting outside. What is the best one to get. I don't think I want one that attaches to my tripod. I have a small beach umbrella that attaches to a beach chair, but I would need something to attach it to. I'm thinking an umbrella made for plein air painting would be better. Thanks


----------



## stapeliad (Jul 19, 2020)

Guerilla makes a couple- one that goes in the ground and a multi-mount which clamps on to pretty much anything.

I have the multi-mount and rarely use it anymore because if there is any wind whatsoever you spend all your time holding the umbrella steady.
The best thing about it is the material is that silver light-reflecting color like in photography umbrellas.

If there isn't much wind and you can get the right angle of shade on your panel it's a nice tool to have in your gear.


----------



## Hunter1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks. I went with the best brella. I bought both the dark and light umbrella kit. I'm on a plein air painting vacation on Chincoteague VA and Assateague island. 1 st day I used it I had no problems with it. 2nd day I had to anchor the tripod I use for it down. I use a seperate tripod for the umbrella. I wouldn't trust the brella hooked to my painting tripod. But it did work great.


----------

